# Best stinkin' cute stash commercial ever!



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, those with not enough yarn/too much yarn for your projects must check this out. I'm not advocating you purchase the app, the commercial is just too cute to pass up!

http://knitbot.com/stashbot/


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

"Mom's stash is insane!" TRUE.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Loved it. Thanks


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

It is a wonderful app, and well worth the money. Just a handy guide to have and not have to carry anything else with you but your phone.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Cute, a little long though. It's certainly a useful app for some. I like Hannah Fettig, she is so talented!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Cute ad. Looked a little like my guest-room closet


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> Cute ad. Looked a little like my guest-room closet


HA! Me too. And the dresser drawers. And my desk drawers...


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Very clever ad!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I love stashbot and use it frequently, but still have quite a big stash!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

That was so cute! (and so true!)


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

oneofthegriffins said:


> I love stashbot and use it frequently, but still have quite a big stash!


It hasn't limited the size of my stash, it just makes my new purchases, when I make them, make more sense.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> "Mom's stash is insane!" TRUE.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Can SO identify! Cute ad and now I have the app.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That was pretty much fun, thanks. I loved the sweater with one long sleeve and one short where she ran out of yarn. Granny squares? I noticed she never made a one...


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing! Hmmmmmmmm- maybe I should check it out. My name isn't Julie- but...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Different...............


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

iShirl said:


> That was pretty much fun, thanks. I loved the sweater with one long sleeve and one short where she ran out of yarn. Granny squares? I noticed she never made a one...


I think that was her way of swearing. . . . no offense to those who love Granny Squares . . . .


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

oneofthegriffins said:


> I love stashbot and use it frequently, but still have quite a big stash!


I can't get it 'cause I've got an Android driven phone.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Very funny!


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> I think that was her way of swearing. . . . no offense to those who love Granny Squares . . . .


I think you are right. I know someone who says " cheese and crackers. " When I was a kid and my Mother said " fiddlesticks " we knew she was really mad! I kind of like the granny squares one.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

My name is Julie, and I like to knit. . . .


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cute add! That is why I go to my LYS for help.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

I would love to have this app on my Nook.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

The ad was sad but had a fun ending. I just bought the Ap!
Thanks so much. This will really help me a lot with my extra yarn, and for those tempting moments when I see yarn I love but don't have a current plan!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

I want the app but have an android. Signed up for their updates on the app. Great idea!!


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

On the website there is a section where you put in your email so that you are contacted when they have stashbot for android.


CorvallisKnitter said:


> I can't get it 'cause I've got an Android driven phone.


----------



## LindaJW (Jan 12, 2014)

It IS cute and the yarn store clerk looks very much like my niece! I hope they do an Android version soon.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

The commercial is toooo true. Worth the time to watch it. Looks like the app would be a good one to have. Figure out what you want to make with your existing yarn and get the right amount. Give the rest to a charitable knitting group. Solution for all.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

THAT was so cute and what a great app for when you are out and about. But, alas, not for me, as I just have a regular cell phone, not smart at all!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great advertisement ! Thanks for sharing ! &#128077;


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

It took me a while into the video but I realized that "Granny Squares" was her swear words. Cute!


iShirl said:


> That was pretty much fun, thanks. I loved the sweater with one long sleeve and one short where she ran out of yarn. Granny squares? I noticed she never made a one...


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

That was a mini movie. Get idea though.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

How accurate is it for part used skeins?


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

That was great good laugh at 1:51 a.m. good morning . I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

HAHAHA....cute


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

leoanne said:


> On the website there is a section where you put in your email so that you are contacted when they have stashbot for android.


I did find that area on the website and registered. Thanks for pointing that out!

Hopefully they'll have that up soon, I often wander into newly discovered yarn shops when we're traveling and would love to have this on my phone when I find the "perfect" yummy yarn.


----------

